# Nickel shot covered in a thick layer of silver??



## justinhcase (Jan 28, 2016)

Has any one ever come across Nickel shot covered in a thick layer of silver??
They are magnetic but apart form that you have to hack them open to find the core.
A very nice layer of copper between the nickel core and the silver.
Is there any legitimate use for such shot or is it just manufactured to catch out unsuspecting silver buyer's.
Regards
Justin


----------



## etack (Jan 28, 2016)

Are they plating balls? Dummy Balls?

http://www.yamamoto-ms.co.jp/en/product/goods/detail_6.cgi?tid=2

Eric


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 28, 2016)

etack said:


> Are they plating balls? Dummy Balls?
> 
> http://www.yamamoto-ms.co.jp/en/product/goods/detail_6.cgi?tid=2
> 
> Eric


That would make sense.
They have a distinctive layering that make's it look like each shell was deposited independently. 
Hard to value with out a full recovery,selling them as is would have problems for that reason also.


----------



## etack (Jan 28, 2016)

nothing is ever new on the forum 8) . I remember this post from some time ago.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1415

Eric


----------

